# Springe zu Zeile



## Marco Thieß (30. Nov 2007)

Hi, nach längerer Suche bin ich leider nicht fündig geworden. Habe nur dieses Forum hier entdeckt:
Ich müsste schnell mal (klingt doof, ich weiß) wissen, ob es bei Java einen befehl gibt, mit dem man zu einer bestimmten Zeile springen kann. Wäre echt klasse, wenn mir da jemand schnell sagen könnt ob das geht und wenn ja, wie dieser Befehl lautet
grüße
Marco


----------



## kenix (30. Nov 2007)

Formuliere deine Frage bitte etwas genauer, dann wirst du auch Antworten bekommen. Ich kann so überhaupt nicht erkennen was du eigentlich meinst


----------



## Schandro (30. Nov 2007)

Meines Wissens nach gibt es keinen Befehl wie goTo in Java, mit dem man zu einer bestimmten Zeile im Code springen kann.


----------



## Marco Thieß (30. Nov 2007)

Also es geht darum, dass man in einer Methode, die ab z.B. Zeile 62 kommt, innerhalb einer IF-Schleife sagen kann: "Kehre zurück zu Zeile 42 und laufe von dort erneut durch, falls die Bedingung nicht erfüllt wird

also sozusagen


```
42
[...]
62 if(bla<blubb) {Bedingung} else {Springe zu Zeile 42}
```

Wäre echt blöde, wenn das nicht geht :/


----------



## lotus (30. Nov 2007)

Nee...sowas ging nur in basic
Du musst das mit einer Schleife machen!


```
do {
//42
//....
} while ( /*Vergleich - wenn true dann wieder zur Zeile 42 sonst weiter*/)
```


----------



## Freeaak (30. Nov 2007)

lotus hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nee...sowas ging nur in basic


Ich erinnere mich aber, das in Assembler auch schon angewendet zu haben ^.^


----------



## happy_robot (30. Nov 2007)

Freeaak hat gesagt.:
			
		

> lotus hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



geht auch in java:


```
int n = 0;
meine_sprungmarke:
 System.out.println(++n);
continue meine_sprungmarke:;
```

ist aber nicht die feine art in Java und ich bin echt schon fast glücklich das das keiner kennt!   
früher war das die art und weise wie man programmiert hat. da gabs zeilennummern und man ist dort hin gesprungen.
und wenn man zwischen zeile (n) und zeile (n+1) noch eine brauchte musst man vielleicht sogar von hand alle zeilen umnummereiren (refactoring gabs ja auch noch nicht).

ach...waren das noch zeiten  jede zeile war ein kleines abenteuer....


----------



## musiKk (1. Dez 2007)

Drum hat man am Anfang ja immer erst in Zehnerschritten durchnummeriert.

Das Wort "goto" ist in Java schon lange als Schluesselwort deklariert, aber mit keiner Belegung versehen. Wer weiss, ob sich daran mal was aendern wird.

Aber davon abgesehen geht dein Beispiel nicht. Haette mich auch extrem gewundert. Man kann nur Loops Marken verpassen und diese dann von innerhalb der selben ansprechen.


----------



## happy_robot (1. Dez 2007)

musiKk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Drum hat man am Anfang ja immer erst in Zehnerschritten durchnummeriert.


zehnerschritte wurden auch recht schnell knapp  100er-schritte waren besser, aber zeilennummern waren teilweise auch beschränkt. 



			
				musiKk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Das Wort "goto" ist in Java schon lange als Schluesselwort deklariert, aber mit keiner Belegung versehen. Wer weiss, ob sich daran mal was aendern wird.


ich könnte mir vorstellen daß es intern genutzt wird. ein unbedingter sprung macht performancetechnisch ja schon sinn.



			
				musiKk hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber davon abgesehen geht dein Beispiel nicht. Haette mich auch extrem gewundert. Man kann nur Loops Marken verpassen und diese dann von innerhalb der selben ansprechen.


kann sein. habs auch nicht getestet. weiß nur daß es irgendwie geht. da ichs nie brauchen werde werd' ich jetzt aber auch nicht nachforschen  und wenn's einer glaubt zu brauchen wird er/sie beim testen entdecken daß es nicht geht und beim nachforschen feststellen daß es eh keiner nutzt und es richtig machen 

seh's als pädagogische massnahme  :idea:


----------

